# Foal Color



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

I am breeding my grey arabian mare who has previously thrown 2 chestnuts, 1 bay, and 1 dapple grey when bred to a chestnut arab to a palomino quarter horse. The stallion has never been bred, but I know his dam was a bay and father was a palomino. I have no idea what this will throw. Any suggestions?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

A faol?????? sorry just had to do that, it's a toss up, my friends bred there grey to a bay, they want a raon out of it.... maybe a piant?


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

I don't understand the word faol or piant. Can you please explain a little?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

OOOPS!!!....foal baby horse......paint is a color of a horse


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

Oh I see. Neither one of the horses has any paint background though...


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

It would depend on her base color. All greys are born with a base color ie bay, chestnut, black and then grey out.

We have a grey arabian (who is overdue) bred to our black/white stallion. Her base color is black. With this combo she could have solid black foal, a solid black foal who greys out, a painted foal, or a painted foal who greys out.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Grey mares are a whole different kettle of colour. If the grey is homyzygous for grey (both colour genes have the grey 'mutant' attached) and she is mated to a double dilute, the offspring will mature grey, but that offspring will carry a cream gene so in future years it may surprise the unknowning by producing a Palomino or Buckskin foal to chestnut, bay, grey-with-one-solid-colour-gene, etc. mates - or it could even produce a Cremello or Perlino if its grey mate also has a cream gene hidden by the grey! If the grey has one grey and one chestnut/bay/brown gene (and it definately has this if one parent was solid coloured and it may have it even if both parents were grey but one or both had a solid coloured gene 'hiding' behind the grey) then you have a 50% chance of grey offspring and a 50% chance of a dilute.

Perlino sire.. and the you knew the mare had chestnut and bay sire's, so they each have a 50% chance of producing a Palomino or Buckskin foal...even if they drop their grey gene.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*WHAT COLOUR?*

I have had a Arab mare cross with a Paly Stallion and i got a Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. the mares background is the same as yours. So i can almost garentee that you will get a Chestnut!!! Defintally not Bay, dapple grey or black!!
Cremello is a possiblity also is a paly- But Chestnut is your best bet!!
And who ever said Buckskin- well :lol:


----------



## jewleit (Jul 3, 2007)

First you have to have a paint to get a paint. Second you know that your mare has the greying gene and that she was a bay and she carries the chestnut/sorrel gene. and the stallion has the chestnut gene and the dilute gene. So not counting the greying gene which is actually seperate you have a 25% chance of a Buckskin, 25% Bay, 25% Chestnut/sorrel, and 25% Palomino. I am the color guru,,,,LOL


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Totally agree with Jewleit. Plus, off all of those color possiblilites, there is a 50% chance the colt will gray out, regardless.


----------



## jewleit (Jul 3, 2007)

Greying is a dominate gene and only needs to be thrown by 1 parent to be seen in the offspring. As such you already know the mare has the gene and has also thrown non grey foals so yes bubba13 is correct in the %50 of a grey. Oh how I love color.


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i think tx mom was joking about the paint bit


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE LISTEN! CHESTNUT WITH FLAXEN MANE! GEEZ I HAVE RESEACHED AND GOT RESULTS


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I wasn't joking about the paint part. I was talking about MY grey mare who was bred to my black/white paint stallion. And yes, she did have a tri-color (or bay if you will) paint colt. It does not look like he will grey out, but only time will tell for sure.


----------



## Miss Neigh (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,
Depending on your mare's base colour (colour she was before greying out) She will have if bred with a palomino stud 
Bay, Chesnut, Black, Buckskin and palomino whichever colour the foal turns out it will have a chance of Turning grey sometimes you can tell when the foal is born it may have grey hairs around it's eyes or mouth, sometimes you can't tell until the foal sheds it's coat.
Grey is a very dominant colour, and she CANNOT have a double dilute foal( cremello or perlino with blue eyes) as ahe is grey and not a dilute herself. Just to clarify as someone had posted she could have a double dilute.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

jewleit said:


> First you have to have a paint to get a paint. Second you know that your mare has the greying gene and that she was a bay and she carries the chestnut/sorrel gene. and the stallion has the chestnut gene and the dilute gene. So not counting the greying gene which is actually seperate you have a 25% chance of a buckskin, 25% Bay, 25% Chestnut/sorrel, and 25% palomino. I am the color guru,,,,LOL


hopefully this isnt taken the wrong way as i am only asking out of confusion and desire to clarify but, one of the stallions i am looking at to cover my mare is a liver chestnut. i was sent photos of the foals he has thrown and he has throw 2 paints in the past. one to a bay mare and one to a chestnut mare. how would this work if you need a paint to get a paint??

once again not challenging, just want to clear it all up for my head


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to have the Paint gene to get a Paint. Could be the stallion is minimally expressed sabino. You might not see it--maybe he only has one or two tiny spots on his underbelly, or a wide blaze, or high or irregular socks. Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with bubba. Possibly the stallion is a minimally expressed paint. Or the mares could be minimally expressed and you just didn't notice.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> You have to have the Paint gene to get a Paint. Could be the stallion is minimally expressed sabino. You might not see it--maybe he only has one or two tiny spots on his underbelly, or a wide blaze, or high or irregular socks. Do you have a picture of him?


ok, here is a pic of him. im guessing by what you have said, its the wide blaze and the irregular socks that give it away lol

also got my stallions mixed up lol i said liver chestnut in original post but i was thinking of another fella that i have been looking at. the one who throws paints is dark brown, white mane, white tail, socks and a blaze.

so are any white markings on a horse classed as paint? its odd. i have been dealing with horses my whole life and never learnt much about genetics.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, most white markings have nothing to do with the Paint gene. But when you see high, irregular socks (stockings), small irregular spots, wide blazes or bald/apron faces, blue or bi-colored eyes, or roaning that's not really roaning, you have reason to suspect the sabino gene. The stud looks like a sabino to me.

Here are some examples of sabinos of varying degrees of expression.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, got it! lol dad always took care of all our breeding and genetics was something i never got into much. i find it quite interesting though. im off too google 

thanks guys


----------



## horseboundmom28 (Dec 10, 2007)

To Kansas Twister: Thanks for the humor, I knew what you meant adn thought your come back comical. Good for a chuckle and that is what we all need!

In light of color. We have now had three chestnuts from bay parents. My stallion's mom threw chestnuts, but his dad is Black. It is so much fun to anticipate the color. this one is beyond my thinking, but as long as it is healthy, I would be very happy!

Good luck


----------

